# So what colour would you like your car, Sir?...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't blink - you might miss it:

http://humor-story.sfglobe.com/2014/11/27/passersby-do-a-double-take-when-a-car-changes-color-before-their-eyes/?src=fbfan_20300


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How the hell do they do that? Would love to know.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Gotta be fake.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

As a magician here is my theory.
Green screen effect. Take a green car and change it in post production.
Second problem is making a reaction. I reckon fitting a speaker and have the car shout something specific to each passer by will get a shocked or puzzled reaction. 
Stitch the two steps together and voila.
Watch it and imagine the car saying to the two lads "oi dont take my picture"
I reckon you'd get the same reaction.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Saw this before didnt think was real yet developed in 2007 by nissan a "paramagnetic" paint coating -- a unique polymer layer which features iron oxide particles is applied to the vehicle body. When an electric current is applied to the polymer layer, the crystals in the polymer are then interpreted by the human eye as different colors.

Depending on the level of current and the spacing of the crystals, a wide gamut of colors can be selected by the driver. However, since a steady current is needed to maintain the color effect, the paramagnetic paint doesn't work when the vehicle is turned off -- instead, the vehicle would revert back to a default white color.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes paramagnetic paint, but doubt it will ever see the market tho.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

The people's reactions look staged. Why would an old lady happen to go check out an EVO?


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you'll find it's a clever use of a feature of video editing software. There are a few around. And actors, of course.

Cheers
David


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

It is indeed fake

http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/paramagneticpaint.asp


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Why does that make it fake? agreed this video may be fake but the concept is very possible. We have all seen it within the aviation industry with shading of windows. Nothing to suggest its not possible, its about tricking the eye. but yes with intial concept being in 2007 we would have heard more by now, and not by some bloke with an evo or camaro.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Definitely magic. There's no other explanation. 

And there's no way any of those people are actors. I always see old ladys checking out lairy saloons and girls doing their lip gloss in car windows. It's just day to day practice, isn't it?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

... the devil is in the detail here. They are sitting 20 yards away, inside a car, apparently using a tiny remote control which would have a range of ten feet at best...



It is definitely post-production video effects.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

The colours don't quite look right - definitely some shady post-production going on there


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Bloody hell lads - go careful! 
Next you'll be trying to tell us that reindeer can't fly, a sleigh could never get off the ground and Father Christmas doesn't exist!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

squiggs said:


> Bloody hell lads - go careful!
> Next you'll be trying to tell us that reindeer can't fly, a sleigh could never get off the ground and Father Christmas doesn't exist!


Nah, he does - he lives on the moon. Just ask Neil Armstrong. Oh hang on...


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Bloody hell lads - go careful!
> Next you'll be trying to tell us that reindeer can't fly, a sleigh could never get off the ground and Father Christmas doesn't exist!


You mean it doesn't exist, well that's all my years of believing out the window lol. :thumb:


----------

